# ماذا نفعل أثناء وقوع الزلزال‏



## إسلام علي (18 يوليو 2009)

*ماذا نفعل أثناء وقوع الزلزال‏

قبل الزلزال‏
من الإحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها
تأمين بعض المواد في متناول اليد:مثل مصباح يعمل بالبطارية، راديو ببطارية، جهاز اطفاء يدوي، حقيبة اسعاف فيها بعض الادوية الخاصة.. ضرورة التأكد الدوري من جاهزية هذه الأدوات، وعاء لماء الشرب، ولابد من التعرف على اكثر الاماكن توفيراً للحماية في المنزل من الزلزال وهي عادة بجانب اكبر الاعمدة في المنزل والبعيدة عن تساقط الاشياء العالية مثل الثريات والتحف..‏ ولابد من ان يتعرف افراد الاسرة على اماكن مفاتيح الكهرباء والماء والغاز وكيفية استعمالها في حالات الطوارىء.‏
ماذا نفعل اثناء وقوع الزلزال‏
آ- اذا كنت في المنزل او داخل بناء:‏
لاتندفع هارباً نحو الابواب ومخارج النجاة.‏
لاتستخدم المصاعد.‏
ابتعد عن النوافذ والمرايا و الثريات والرفوف والخزن غير الثابتة.‏
وفر الحماية لنفسك بالبقاء تحت عتبة البيت، زاوية غرفة، تحت طاولة متينة او سرير.‏
ب - إذا كنت في الشارع:‏
اتجه نحومكان مكشوف بهدوء.‏
لاتركض او تتسكع في الشوارع.‏
لاتعود الى المنزل حتى تنتهي الهزة.‏
ابتعد عن ابراج وخطوط التوتر العالي وعن المنحدرات.‏
ابتعد عن المباني العالية والقديمة.‏
ج- اذا كنت في سيارة:‏
أوقف العربة بعيداً عن المباني والجدران والمنحدرات والجسور والانفاق وخطوط التوتر العالي.‏
ابق في العربة ولاتغادرها حتى انتهاء الهزة.‏


في الدقائق الاولى:‏
حافظ على الهدوء وطمئن الآخرين وتوقع هزات لاحقة.‏
افتح المذياع واتبع تعليمات الاذاعة.‏
افصل مصادر الطاقة والماء واحكم اغلاق مصادر الغاز.‏
تفقد المتواجدين معك.‏
لاتدخن ولاتستخدم الكبريت والولاعات.‏
لاتستخدم المفاتيح الكهربائية.‏
استخدم الابيال في الانارة.‏
لاتنتقل عاري القدمين ،البس حذاءً واحم رأسك بحرام او اي غرض صلب واستحضر ثياباً للدفء عند الضرورة.‏
نظف المواد المنسكبة والقابلة للاشتعال فوراً(مواد بترولية.. دهان..)‏
اخمد بدايات الحريق فوراً، وعند الضرورة اتصل بالاطفاء.‏
لاتحرك المصابين إصابات بليغة مالم تكن حياتهم مهددة بخطر داهم.‏
حرر الحيوانات الأليفة فهي تتدبر امرها.‏
إذا كنت في سيارة او في العراء:‏
ابتعد عن شاطىء البحر، وضفاف البحيرات، والانهار، فقد تضرب الشاطىء امواج المد الناجمة عن الزلازل وقد تنهار ضفاف الانهار.‏

خلال الساعات اللاحقة:‏
اتبع تعليمات الاعلام ونفذ ارشاداتها.‏
كن جاهزاً للتعامل مع المزيد من الهزات الثانوية اللاحقة.‏
اعلم فرع الانقاذ عن وجود اشخاص محصورين او مدفونين تحت الانقاض.‏
لاتبالغ في وصف حالك او وصف المصابين الآخرين.‏
لاتقترب من الاماكن التي يوجد فيها اسلاك او اجسام معدنية ملامسة لها.‏
لاتشرب ماء من اوعية مكشوفة قبل فحصها وترشيحها بقطعة قماش عادية /على الأقل/.‏
تناول شيئاً من الطعام فيتحسن حالك وتكون اكثر قدرة على مساعدة الآخرين.‏
اذا تعرض منزلك لاضرار جسيمة يكون لزاماً عليك مغادرته فاصطحب معكالادوية،مواد غذائية، اوعية ماء، الوثائق الشخصية).‏
لاتعاود دخول المباني المتصدعة ولاتقترب من المنشآت المصابة بأضرار.‏
لاتتسكع في الشوارع لمشاهدة ماحصل .. وابتعد عنها وافسح المجال لآليات الانقاذ لتتمكن من العبور.‏

إن تخطيط ماقبل وقوع الزلزال يتطلب في الحقيقة التدرب على عدة مشكلات يمكن ان تقع بعد الزلزال ومن هذه المشكلات:‏
- الاتصالات: ان معرفة بمن تتصل في غاية الاهمية وقت حدوث الكارثة وهي معرفة يجب ان تكون مسبقة. والاشخاص عادة يتصلون بمن يعرفونهم اكثر من جهات قد تكون جديدة بعد حدوث الكارثة، وقد يكون الاتصال شخصياً او عبر الهاتف السلكي اذا كان يعمل بعد الزلزال.‏
- التنسيق: صعوبة التنسيق تكمن في تعدد الجهات الوصائية وقت الكارثة من قطاع عام وخاص ومنظمات مختلفة، ومن الافضل ان تتوزع مهمات العمل وقت الكارثة قبل وقوعها.‏

- السلطة: ان الكارثة تتيح فرصة ملائمة للمسؤولين الطموحين او لبعض الجهات لابراز كفاءتها وقدرتها على التعامل مع الاشخاص والمهمات الملحة وقت الكارثة، وتشمل مشكلات السلطة في وقت الكوارث مايتعلق بتوزيع النفوذ او المهام الجديدة ولابد قبل الكارثة من معرفة الهيئات المخولة باصدار اجازات المرور وتنظيم التموين وقائمة اسماء المفقودين.‏

- العاملون: الموظفون والمسؤولون يجدون انفسهم في صراع ادوار بين الاهتمام بالشأن العام او الاهتمام بالضحايا من اسرهم، وهنا أيضاً تظهر الفروق الفردية ين المسؤولين فمنهم من يعمل ليل نهار لتلبية الاحتياجات المتزايدة وقت الكارثة ومنهم من يتهرب من ذلك. وتبرز هنا ايضاً مشكلة المتطوعين وذلك لتحديد مواقع عملهم والمشرفين عليهم.‏

وقد دلت الدراسات على ان المنكوبين انفسهم يحققون أكبر قسط يجب عمله.. يقع على عاتق وسائل الاتصال الجماهيري مهمات عاجلة وقت الكارثة لبيان الواقع امام الجماهير، لبيان ماوقع من احداث وكل مايتصل بذلك. ونذكّر هنا ببعض الزلازل التي تخص دمشق والتي اخترناها للاعتبار ونذكر اننا نقع على فالق مرعب تاريخياً رغم الهدوء الذي يتحلى به ابقاه الله على هذا الهدوء، وهي قائمة مختارة من قوائم طويلة لهزات أصابت دمشق وماحولها وتسببت باضرار جسيمة بالارواح والممتلكات يسميها المؤرخ عظيمة:‏

الزلازل العظيمة التي أصابت دمشق وماحولها‏
هجري 233 /847م داريا، المزة، بيت لهيا.‏
هجري 533 /1138م حلب (80 رجفة في ليلة واحدة).‏
هجري 552 /1157م حماه، شيزر،حمص،حلب، دمشق ،جبلة.‏
هجري 553/1158م حلب ، دمشق.‏
هجري 554 /1195م دمشق.‏
هجري 565 /1170م بصرى، حمص ،دمشق، حماه،شيزر.‏
هجري 597 /1202م حوران، دمشق، حمص، حماه، بعلبك ،طرابلس،اللاذقية.‏
هجري 722 /1322م دمشق.‏
هجري 806 /1404م حلب واعمالها.‏
هجري 943 /1537م دمشق وما حولها.‏
هجري 971 /1563 م دمشق.‏
هجري 976 /1568 م دمشق وماحولها (امتدت الى الحجاز وهدمت قلعة تبوك).‏
هجري 1018 /1610م حلب ونواحيها.‏
هجري 1117 /1705م دمشق وحتى يبرود (قلعة القسطل وقريتها تدمير كلي).‏
هجري 1148 /1735م دمشق ونواحيها.‏


آثار الزلزال النفسية والاجتماعية
الزلزال الذي أصاب ماحول استنبول يوم 17 آب 1999 والذي اخذ الناس على حين غرة (في الثالثة صباحاً) غير كثيراً من عادات المدينة وظروفها واسعار البيوت فيها وسياحتها ومشاريعها.، ونفسية الاهالي وتوقعاتهم لحياتهم اليومية والمستقبلية.. وهذا يؤكد آثار الزلزال النفسية والاجتماعية على الناس- وقت حدوث الزلزال وبعده- اكبر من تأثيره على المباني والاراضي و.. في حجم الخسارة ومداها...‏

خاتمة
لايوجد عند العلماء أية وسيلة لتجنيب مدينة ما مخاطر زلزال ما... ولكن التوعية التحذيرية والاعتبار مما حصل للمدن الاخرى .يعتبر الوسيلة الأ جدى حالياً للتقليل من مخاطر زلزال متوقع.‏*


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (19 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز bishr على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيدة وأرجو من الله عز وجل أن يجيرنا من هذه المصائب اللهم أمين.


----------



## إسلام علي (19 يوليو 2009)

*عليكم** السلام ** ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## عمر كاممل (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً
وزادك الله علماً وعملاً


----------



## المسلمى (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnci (19 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يوفقك اخى ويسهل الحال
.....................


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات هامة
بارك الله فيك
وحمى وطننا الحبيب من الكوارث


----------

